# The Siege of Terra...



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

This may come off a little ADB fanboy-ish, but just follow me along here.

I was thinking about Talos and how in Soul Hunter he kept having those flashbacks of the Siege. Whenever it gets to that book and whoever writes it has a lot on their plate. I'm just dreaming now so keep bearing with me. Let's just say... ohhhh if He gets to write it what if He includes Talos and first claw in it??  I mean c'mon, how awesome would that be?! 
If You read this I will pay you in:...A) Ten year supply of Cat food/ litter​B) Green Tea (coincidence that I include this really)​C) Gold Koins

D) All of the above.

...to write that. After reading the Collected Visions I got so pumped for the rest of the series. Let's hope there are nothing but aces ahead of us.

End fanboy (somewhat) rant.

_Ave Dominus Nox? _ ​


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

as much as i like your thinking, and condone your use of tea as a bribe (as i'm sure he will as well), he doesn't have that much control over the situation. lol This could go on well over the next two years. really, 5 seems like a more fair ballpark for the conclusion of the HH series. But i enjoyed your dream, thanks for sharing. 

CP


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

As the seige of Terra is the whole climax to the Heresy i am not sure a single novel would do it justice; in my head i have a vision of a central novel detailing the main events of the seige (breaching of walls, vengeful spirit etc) but then this complemented by a novella/short story collection based upon each of the main players i.e. the different legions and personalities thereof. I should point out that in my head none of this is Limited Edition lol


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye agreed, you cant have one novel for the siege.

Its just way to epic with way to many characters.

I hope that they do, like, a mass version of ATS and PB dualology thing. So a tenology? lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

what would truly be epic for the end of the series would be another volume as large as Liber Chaotica, or Collected Visions. Just a huge hardback volume with a bunch of stories/novellas/novels from all the authors.

CP


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Commissar Ploss said:


> as much as i like your thinking, and condone your use of tea as a bribe (as i'm sure he will as well), he doesn't have that much control over the situation. lol This could go on well over the next two years. really, 5 seems like a more fair ballpark for the conclusion of the HH series. But i enjoyed your dream, thanks for sharing.
> 
> CP


Thanks for enjoying it! haha Well yeah I was guessing a good five years more of the HH until it's unfortunate conclusion. Don't get me wrong, I figured he doesn't have much control but just imagine. mmmm Night Lords sandwich. Yum.

I also was thinking about how the last story would be written. Maybe another trilogy? Kind of like how the first three were. That would be pretty cool too...errr excuse me, I mean brewtal.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Night Lords are not _supposed_ to be at the Siege of Terra. Although I haven't read _Collected Visions_. However, their inclusion may be the seeds of greatness - Talos and co. running around Terra, the birthplace of the Great Crusade, as it burns, may be cool.

On the contrary, a Flesh Tearer's flashback to the Siege in _Legends of the Space Marines _was epic and I probably preffered it. 

Still, I think you might be discrediting Abnett and McNeill a little here  I think _Know No Fear_ shall test whether Abnett is capable of penning major engagements - despite me having *no problems with Prospero Burns*.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Granted they're Imperial Guard, but Abnetts large scale battles throughout the Gaunts Ghosts series have always (imo) been fantastic and gripping all the way through. As has the entire Sabbat crusade.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

bobss said:


> Night Lords are not _supposed_ to be at the Siege of Terra. Although I haven't read _Collected Visions_. However, their inclusion may be the seeds of greatness - Talos and co. running around Terra, the birthplace of the Great Crusade, as it burns, may be cool.
> 
> On the contrary, a Flesh Tearer's flashback to the Siege in _Legends of the Space Marines _was epic and I probably preffered it.
> 
> Still, I think you might be discrediting Abnett and McNeill a little here  I think _Know No Fear_ shall test whether Abnett is capable of penning major engagements - despite me having *no problems with Prospero Burns*.


Maybe they're not 'supposed' to be, but if my knowledge serves me right BL is kind of re-writing what happend during the Heresy. So with that said, ADB wrote those Night Lord flashbacks which were great to read. 

No no, no discrediting at all. I love their books, not so much minus Legion I just couldn't really understand it as much, I was just thinking if you will. Like I said, it's a little fanboy-ish ​


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't really want to see Talos and the gang during the Siege of Terra beyond anything but a small cameo at the most. There are so, so, so many other characters to introduce and focus on rather than the ones that already have a series based on them.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Maybe they're not 'supposed' to be, but if my knowledge serves me right BL is kind of re-writing what happend during the Heresy. So with that said, ADB wrote those Night Lord flashbacks which were great to read.


They weren't at the Siege of Terra because they were in the eastern fringes dealing with the Dark Angels and tying up the Imperium whilst protecting Horus's advance on Terra. That hasn't changed, and won't. 

I've always wondered how ADB would justify them being present on Terra, unless of course it was just a small contingent, or perhaps they abandon the eastern fringes and make for Terra later on in the Age of Darkness.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

^that's what I was thinking as well. Cameos are great and hoping for lots more.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, a trilogy like the first three books is surely what is needed for the final, and greatest scene of the series. i hope they release them all at the same time though, you don't really wanna be waiting around 6 months for the next instalment...

I must say I am sick of this limited edition stuff and the audio books stuff. BL, don't you know you are excluding deaf people!! (and poor people in the case of Limited Edition books).

Also, another Collected Visions style book, with some updated background, artwork and new short story would be great stuff and surely help to tie it all together.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They weren't at the Siege of Terra because they were in the eastern fringes dealing with the Dark Angels and tying up the Imperium whilst protecting Horus's advance on Terra. That hasn't changed, and won't.
> 
> I've always wondered how ADB would justify them being present on Terra, unless of course it was just a small contingent, or perhaps they abandon the eastern fringes and make for Terra later on in the Age of Darkness.


Kind of, then again according to Talos the Raptor's continue to boast about being on the battlements first, so I dunno just thought I'd add that in.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They weren't at the Siege of Terra because they were in the eastern fringes dealing with the Dark Angels and tying up the Imperium whilst protecting Horus's advance on Terra. That hasn't changed, and won't.
> 
> I've always wondered how ADB would justify them being present on Terra, unless of course it was just a small contingent, or perhaps they abandon the eastern fringes and make for Terra later on in the Age of Darkness.


I'm sure it has to do with the inevitable ass-kicking the Dark Angels delivered to them. :grin:

Nah, just kidding. As much as I come to the Lion's defense, "Soul Hunter" and "Blood Reaver" have firmly ensconced at least these Night Lords in my list of favorite Space Marines.

My guess? The Lion and Russ were supposed to be coming to Terra together. I figure, at some point, whether through Emperor trickery or some other reason, the Warp abated. The Wolves arrived, breaking the deadlock between the I and VIII Legions. Curze made a tactical retreat, eventually arriving for the siege; and the other two Primarchs did as the fluff claims they did.

Alternately, as indicated before, Legions did not deploy as homogeneous entities, and a number of Night Lords--including 10th Company and a number of Raptors--were at Terra for the Siege.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Phoebus! 
I knew ADB didn't just stick them there for the hell of it. By the series end I'm sure we'll be re-visiting A LOT of characters. I just loved Talos and the crew so much that seeing them featured or cameo-ed would just sprinkle a little bit of those awesome nuggets to the series. Not that it hasn't been fantastic so far. 
And yes, awesome nuggets.


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Or maybe BL comes out with a Magnum Opus that shows that Collected Visions is actually apocryphal and corrects all its errors, opening the door to a decade or so of new HH books? :laugh:

Seriously, how can BL EVER kill this gargantuan cash cow? 

And also seriously, there may come a day when we begin to see "Cliff Notes" versions of the HH books, or -- better --massive compendium(s) ("compendia?) pulling together chronologically the HH canon. An effort to sort out the spaghetti, if you will.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well once the HH is over there will be a new series charting the Macharian Crusade. That was also an immense piece of history that hasn't been mentioned in a long while...

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Macharian_Crusade


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Well once the HH is over there will be a new series charting the Macharian Crusade. That was also an immense piece of history that hasn't been mentioned in a long while...
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Macharian_Crusade


Is that for sure or just a strong hunch you got? _Inquisitorial_ hunch that is


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Is that for sure or just a strong hunch you got? _Inquisitorial_ hunch that is


I thought it was just a trilogy from William King.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't have the slightest clue. TBH I really only know 40k from dawn of war and started reading the heresy in november so I definitely wouldn't be the best person to ask. Then again, I've caught up a lot and can't get enough 40k.


----------

